

I have seen Antennagate, and it is us - credo
http://www.crunchgear.com/2010/07/16/antennagate-is-us/

======
jfager
About 80% through the post:

 _Well, I think this whole debacle demonstrates the power of the Internet to
report in the wrong way, as opposed to the Tiger Woods incident, which I think
demonstrated the Internet’s strengths_

Um, what? What kind of person holds the coverage of Tiger Woods up as some
kind of gold standard for how journalism should work? It's hard to think of a
story that was trashier or more irrelevant.

~~~
kenjackson
Exactly. The author lost all credibility to me at that point. He's basically a
TMZ reporter who happens to work at CrunchGear.

The iPhone antennae issue has been covered extremely well. Sure lots of
speculation, but that's what you do when Apple won't talk. But people probably
know more about antennae technology than they did a month ago.

I just wish Apple would note they made a mistake. The Consumer Reports
analysis seems to make this clear, and they never mentioned this in their
press conference.

------
martythemaniak
It comes with the territory. Apple can't expect endless adulation over its
products without those same people thinking small problems are huge issues.

Choice quote: "to Apple, the iPhone is unlike every other phone on the market
— except when there is a problem, at which point it’s just like every other
phone on the market. "

~~~
MWinther
I agree with you, except I don't know that a lot of iPhone 4 users consider
this a huge issue. I remember people getting upset about slight color
imperfections in the iPods a couple of years back. People tend to consider
Apple products more than just a phone/mp3 player/whatever, so even minor
problems are considered huge issues.

I think they feel that most of this reception frenzy has been whipped up by
people who don't own/use the phone, and whose basis of determining the
usability of the device is a series of youtube clips.

I respect the shouting and screaming from those who made the 0.55% of
AppleCare calls regarding this issue, and the 1.6% who returned the phone. But
I think the majority of the noise is made by others, which feels a whole lot
more lika whining to me. And I'm hard pressed to respect whining.

------
noelchurchill
When I read all the fuss people have made over the antenna issues I think "God
these people are lucky to have the luxury of complaining about this."

~~~
GBKS
I have a theory that everybody has about the same amount of problems. For
people who don't have problems that life throws in their ways, they simply
fill that void with other stuff. This antenna issue is one of those non-
problems. Some people just need some drama and when everything else is fine
you just create some.

~~~
noelchurchill
I have a similar belief. People need struggle and if it isn't provided by life
then they'll make it for themselves.

~~~
muhfuhkuh
I want to squeeze both fists around my phone when I make a 911 emergency
phonecall. Steve Jobs has put my LIFE IN JEOPARDY!

/s

------
ynniv
TL;DR: Modern journalism-substitute lacks mandate, restraint, and
professionalism. It also sells lots of ads. We cried the whole way to the
bank.

